# Blob Sodas & Beers - Pottsville, PA & Others



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, I just want to show off some of the recent additions I've made to the collection in the last few months that I've never posted. These are just a few blob beers and sodas I've picked up recently; most of the ones I'll post are from Pottsville, PA or the surrounding area. If anyone wants to see more pictures of any individual bottle just let me know!
First is this pair of squatty malt extract blobs. The first bottle on the left is embossed with C. Schilling & Co. / LTD. / Pottsville / PA, all in a circle slug plate. The bottle on the right is embossed with J. H. Schoelpple / JHS / Pottsville, PA in a slug plate. Neither has any embossing on the back or base. A couple of cool bottles if you ask me!




The first bottle on the left in this next group is a nice Hutchinson embossed with J. J. Haskins / Mt. Laffee / PA. This one is rated Rare on Hutchbook. The bottle in the middle is strongly embossed with J. H. Schoelpple / JHS / Pottsville, PA. in a circle slug plate. Very similar to the above malt extract from the same company. The Hutchinson on the right is embossed with J. H. Schoelpple / JHS / Pottsville, PA. as well, and is also rated Rare on Hutchbook.



In this next group, the bottle on the left is embossed with Ketner & Aulenbach / Pottsville / PA, with a hollow K & A embossed on the back as well. This one has a really nice blob top with a ring around the base of it. The middle bottle is a porter beer that reads J. Aulenbach / Pottsville PA. The back is embossed with a large, hollow A. It's a great looking bottle with lots of whittling! The soda bottle on the right is also embossed with J. Aulenbach / Pottsville / PA, and it too has a large, hollow A on the back. All three of these bottles have smooth bases with no embossing.



In the next group are two beers, each from Pottsville. The bottle on the left is embossed with L. H. Gottschall / Pottsville. PA in a circle slug plate. The bottle on the right is embossed J. W. R / 1884 / Pottsville, PA in a round slug plate. The JWR is one of my favorites; unfortunately, it has some chipping just below the blob, where the bail used to be. Nothing too serious though! Still a nice looking bottle!



Finally, this last pair consists of some non-Pottsville bottles. Both are beers, and each looks to be about a pint. Firstly, the bottle on the left is embossed (all in a round slug plate) with Sturman & Hall / Extra / Vac6uum / Lager / Buffalo, N.Y. The base is embossed with Dean Foster & Co / Boston. This bottle is probably my favorite out of what I've posted; it's just so cool! I love the Vac6uum embossing. It's just a really clean and nice-looking bottle. The final bottle on the right is embossed with P. Adelmann /  Joliet / Ill. Base is embossed with S B & G Co. 



I hope everyone enjoyed the pictures! Thanks for looking!


----------



## djanci (Aug 21, 2017)

Very cool! My good friend is from Pottsville. Are you from there? I'm new to bottle collecting, mostly beer bottles so far. How did Pa bottles end up in Texas?!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 21, 2017)

That's some nice stuff. I really like the bottles with dates and the one with "VACUUM" is a new wording for me. Thanks for sharing.
Jim S


----------



## Vintageman83 (Oct 26, 2017)

Great Adelman Joliet bottle I love it.  I sent you a message.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 25, 2018)

Would you ever consider selling or trading one of these? My grandmother lives about two miles from Pottsville, and I would like to have one like that.


----------

